# ADA Amazonia Soil and Root Ferts



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

How often do you use root fertilizers (substrate ferts) if your aquarium has an ADA substrate?


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I personally never use root tabs with AS. After the first year or so I go to a full EI routine and have never had any issues.


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

I wonder if the root tabs release/leach a lot of nitrogen or the AquaSoil doesn't have the capacity to store the nitrogen from the root tabs. Do denitrifying bacteria in AquaSoil fire up the nitrate release from the root tabs and nitrate to leach out of the soil?


----------



## TheKillHaa (Sep 15, 2007)

i do not add root tabs in AS, no matter how long i've used it. (i do with Fluorite or Azoo) 
The issue with AS over time with a EI type regime, is the lack of K+, no about N. 

controling K is much more diffucult than Nitrates, via water column, of course. but no problematic neither.


if root tabs are well hidden under substrate, i dont think they will leach out of it, not in a way can disturbe parameters significaly, i do some test regularly because i like it, and never find issues regarding this.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I use root tabs for things like Crypt parva, Crypt willisii x lucens, Madagascar lace, etc. I use a complete root tab with macros. I have had great success with it. I also dose EI. I have a tank full of nutrient hog plants. I don't see a down side.....


----------



## ghostmonk (Jul 6, 2009)

I use root tabs with crypts as well but at least after 1-1.5 years and depending upon plant growth 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

